# Using a toaster on an inverter



## 95046 (May 1, 2005)

Hello

I am going to order an inverter to run an LCD television from the leisure batteries.

I also want to run a toaster this way as well.

Is this a good or bad idea?

Inverter is 300w continuous output power.

Will a toaster require too much current due to the fact it needs to output a lot of heat? Is anyone doing this? There is no grill in the motorhome.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think you will find 300w is not enough to run a toaster. They usually start from a minumum of 600w. Travel kettles are the same.


----------



## 88784 (May 9, 2005)

A large Motorhome dealer locally to me has removed all Inverters from it's shelves, removes any fitted to trade-ins, and will not sell them at all.
Roger


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chiz,

Try looking in your local caravan/motorhome shop, you will find toasters that are lower wattage than ordinary domestic toasters.

Or do a search on google.

They are around, I have one but can't remember the watts, it's in my van, I'll try and check later, never used on a inverter though.

300watt inverter will not be enough by the way.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 95046 (May 1, 2005)

OK fellas

But will the inverter be OK for running an LCD TV?

I don't see why not, I will have 3 x 85 amp hour batteries. The TV consumes around 120 watts if I remember.

I will make sure I run toaster and microwave off the generator or external hook up.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes you will have loads of power to watch TV.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

I would check the TV rating out, 120w seems very high

14" portable rated at 75 watts only actually uses 45 even on loud, tested one yesterday to answera similar Question


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chiz

Sorry, I should have been clearer when I said 300watt inverter would not be enough, I was refereing to the toaster.

LCD has been answered by others now.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 95046 (May 1, 2005)

Hello George

If you go here:
http://uk.lge.com/prodmodeldetail.d...Id=01&modelCodeDisplay=RZ26LZ50&model=NOTHING

You will see an LG 26 inch LCD that consumes 110 watts. The one I am looking to get has built in DVD player, so I would estimate 120 watts.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chiz,

the consumption of LCD TVs is approx. proportional to the screen size. So the model in your link (26") will consume almost double the amount of George's 14" model. The built-in DVD player does not add so much, as most of the power is in fact used for the back light.

But, do you really want to install a 26-incher in your van :?: :?: 8O 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chiz,
It might be a daft question but why not use the grill or one of the square toasters that fit on the top of the cooker. We have managed without a toaster for 19years.
Ray


----------

